# Ratings Flaw Exposed via 2 Week Test



## CLTUberDude (Feb 10, 2016)

Among many of the flaws (rates, customer service for driver/partners, etc) we can probably all agree that the rating system is horrid. 

So I conducted this test for UberX: 

For 7 days I drove a BMW 328i, clean and smelling good: I did 43 trips in this vehicle and got 40 rated and all were 5 stars. 
For 7 days I then drove a common vehicle uber partners use: same condition, same driver, same offering except for a "common" car instead of a "luxury" vehicle. Out of again, 43 trips, I had 33 rated trips and only 24 - 5 stars. 

A basic service of Uber should not require a luxury vehicle because it does not pay. PAX are expecting too much for a basic price. You don't get a Ruth's steak for the price of a Denny's. 

UberX is should be an A to B in a safe manner. Did this drive do that? YES or NO. 

I foresee a big losing lawsuit for Uber of this eventually.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

People driving luxury cars and XL cars on X platform CAUSE a lot of this trouble.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> People driving luxury cars and XL cars on X platform CAUSE a lot of this trouble.


Precisely, they get luxury once for X prices, they expect it all the time. Uber should limit X to lower end models and reserve Select for the higher end. Get what you pay for is how it should be. If you parked a Lincoln Town Car and a Crown Vic next to each other and told pax they cost the same, you think they are getting in the Crown Vic?


----------



## CLTUberDude (Feb 10, 2016)

Both of you are missing the main point. I did not intend to destroy the entire partner rating system by testing this. What I wanted to see is a variable in the rating system that passengers were using. They only thing that I can't account for in this is possible racism/stereotype/etc. I wanted to attempt to prove that PAX are not appropriately rating their experience on what they should. A safe ride, in a clean vehicle, with a mild mannered/friendly (at minimum) driver is 5 stars.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

Try your tests at night with all drunk pax, bet your bimmer gets rated just as low as the 'other' car. Maybe you will get lucky and have a puker.


----------



## CLTUberDude (Feb 10, 2016)

Papa Sarducci said:


> Try your tests at night with all drunk pax, bet your bimmer gets rated just as low as the 'other' car. Maybe you will get lucky and have a puker.


Did. Now shhhhhhh....go to bed.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

CLTUberDude said:


> Did. Now shhhhhhh....go to bed.


Wow, you got that many rated trips, my drunks hardly ever bother.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

CLTUberDude said:


> You don't get a Ruth's steak for the price of a Denny's.


Never mind Denny's, UberX and especially Uber Pool users expect a Ruth's steak for the price of a Icky-D's hamburger.

As another poster put it some time back: "They expect limousine service for bus rates".


----------



## GLight (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you OP for that test run you have confirmed what I suspected.......what gets under my skin is the uber addicted pax playing games on a round trip ride then reports to uber that I took a wrong route and gets their fare adjusted and rate me lower than I should receive for a lower fare.......smh


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

Round trip, should be an option in the rider app.
Riders prefer paying ~$2 for the wait rather than another Uber base rate etc plus having to re-request and wait if the driver went to another pick-up.
...but they won't


----------



## Kurtstl (Aug 8, 2016)

CLTUberDude said:


> Among many of the flaws (rates, customer service for driver/partners, etc) we can probably all agree that the rating system is horrid.
> 
> So I conducted this test for UberX:
> 
> ...


What was the "common vehicle"?

If point A to point B in a safe manner is the only criteria .... cant a taxi do that?

do you feel you will have fewer guests if your star rating isn't adequate? also unless your test used the exact same clients, the exact same time of day, the exact same routes etc etc etc your "test" is quite skewed. All of these variables will increase the +/- of the statistical variance of your "results."

Yes I drive a "luxury" vehicle. Its not the car. Its the driver. Its the attitude of the passenger at the time of the pick up. Its the attitude of the driver... there are so many variables involved in ratings. Everyone has a different level of expectations. Dont feel like you have to live up to them all.


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

Plus if you have 5 star rating, the rider is more likely to rate you a 5 (if not a ******) until the one that rates a 4 and then it's all down hill from there.


----------

